

Show HN: A Nintendo style arcade game for iOS - mcnabj
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zodiac-dodge/id877898276?ls=1&mt=8

======
mooism2
I don't think the on-screen controller really works. I wanted to drag the
gorilla with my finger to make it move, tap the gorilla to make it jump.

I'm comfortable with a soft keyboard — I can look at the keyboard while I type
without worrying that something's going to eat my text while I'm not looking
at it, and there's (imperfect) typo-correction too. But a soft game controller
demands my attention at the same time that the game demands my attention, and
doesn't compensate for the lack of tactile feedback.

~~~
mcnabj
Right now we're testing out tilt screen controls, but that's a great idea
also.

------
diasks2
Art work looks good. I would recommend varying up the screenshots a little. I
can't really tell how the gameplay works as each screenshot is essentially the
same, just with different items. I would maybe also add a short video of the
gameplay to your developer homepage. I went there to see if I could get some
more info on the game but it just said 'Zodiac Bash Coming Soon'.

~~~
mcnabj
Thanks for the heads up we haven't changed that yet.

